# TOLEDO, OH - "Henry" Adult Blk & Tan - Handsome!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*"Henry" was e-mailed to me to cross post.*

*Henry is an adult GSD boy currently at the Lucas County Dog Warden's shelter in Toledo, OH. This is a kill shelter. Thankfully a new warden took over in January and the dogs have a slightly better chance of making it out of there, but it IS still a kill shelter. They do temperament testing on all of the dogs that they put up for adoption, so he's already passed the first hurdle.*

*There is no information given about Henry. If you'd like to know more about him, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail given below. *

*The shelter is very easy to find, right off of I-75 in downtown Toledo.*

*HENRY*



















Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Henry: Petfinder

_*Lucas County Dog Warden*_
_Lucas County Dog Warden_
_410 South Erie Street _
_Toledo OH 43602_
_Phone: 419-213-2800_
_Email Bonnie Mitchell, Pound Manager: __[email protected]_


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Handsome man!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help: *can anyone help this handsome boy?*


----------

